# plant recommendations for low light tank to improve water quality and save fry



## vikram (Feb 17, 2014)

I am a newbie with a recently cycled 20 gallon tank (25.7" l x 14.1" d x 18.5" h). It doesn't have any CO2 and lighted by a 15w T5 light. I would welcome any plant recommendations for easy to maintain plants ideally without CO2 or fertilizer to improve water quality. Since I intend to get some guppies I would like at least one plant to allow the fry to hide.

thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Wrong sub forum but I would suggest any type of moss such as java moss.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Moved to planted section....

You should also try java fern and some floating plants.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Hornwort is a very easy floating plant to try.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

anubias are pretty resilient to low light and no CO2 added. You need to tie them to wood or rocks and not bury the rhizome in the substrate. They are slow growing.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

battmanh said:


> Wrong sub forum but I would suggest any type of moss such as java moss.


Ditto. Good call. And the moss will provide lots of places for the fry to hide too.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hygrophila polysperma (and variants), Hygrophila difformis, Hygrophila corymbosa (and variants), and many commonly available Cryptocoryne species all come to mind.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vikram (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the prompt and helpful responses. 

Any thoughts on water wisteria ? I heard hortwort is messy with lots of falling leaves to clean up.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Frogbit is another option. Fast grower, low maintenance, and provides cover for fry.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hornwort can be an odd plant. It can be prone to drop leaves usually due to nitrate deficiency. Feed you fish well and you should be able to avoid this phenomenon.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## vikram (Feb 17, 2014)

thanks for the suggestions. I added some water wisteria - hope it grows in gravel !

appreciate the friendly advice and that no one was flaming me when I didn't realize that Water Wisteria is the same as Hygrophila difformis


----------

